# Who's Got A Gerlach?



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I'm sure I've seen a Gerlach p24 around here recently. Whoever owns it, I'd be grateful for a mini review. I'm considering an RWD-6, but in some photos it looks quite ridiculously thick. I think the P24 has a similar case.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Like the look of the Enigma and the idea behind it but I'm useless if waiting is involved!


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

I was bought a Gerlach RWD-6 as a Christmas present from the wife.

As a watch it keeps really good time (-4 to +4 seconds a day) and has a pleasing dial.

The hands have a nice gold edge which you can't really see in the pictures on their website.

I find the watch is a nice fit for my wrist. I have normal wrists, not gorilla size wrists.

Overall the watch is good value for money. The watch arrived within 10 days and the packaging was excellent. I have changed the watch strap as I thought it looked better on a chunkier leather watch strap. However, my wife preferred the original watch strap.

The only criticism of the watch is that you sometimes hear the movement. If it is quiet and you suddenly move your arm you can hear the rotor move. Originally this bugged me, now I am not bothered about it.

I will try to post some pictures.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Much obliged, Peacefrog, for that helpful info.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Batory.

It gains approximately 4seconds a day.

The strap was not the best quality, but the build of the watch considering the price is excellent.

Everything feels solid and after 6 months I have had no problems.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

^ thats very nice, next on my list, did you get yours direct from the website?


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

May of accidentally put a deposit down on the sokol 1000.. I didn't mean too..


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

jakej106 said:


> May of accidentally put a deposit down on the sokol 1000.. I didn't mean too..


Good man! Proper WIS behaviour


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

I told the 710 that I thought the pre order deposit was the genuine price and that I got confused by the exchange rate but now that I've committed ill have to see it through. It seemed to have worked.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I briefly owned this Dzik....



But it had faults with the markers on the bezel which, though in this photograph are just noticeable on the 12, 5 & 20 minute markers, were more prominent in real life, so I returned it Gerlach & got a refund.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Tis me with the P24

Yes, the case is thick but the watch wears well. I usually wear vintage and don't like large thick watches, but the Gerlach is my new favourite.

If you wanted something similar but thinner then try the Revue Thommen



I bought both form this forum, and prefer the Gerlach tbh. The Revue may be making a return to the sales corner, not be cause there is anything wrong with the watch or design, i just prefer the G.Gerlach

And the lume of the Gerlach is epic!



Still not convinced? Then try and buy one used. They fetch very high money, so you won't lose a lot if you change your mind. Plus the Euro is weak against the pound. Just buy it already!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

evil bay has a couple stateside - like this a lot but watch spending not a priority at the mo :wallbash:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

scottswatches said:


> Just buy it already!


Excellent advice! Thanks. Even Mrs B like this one, which is saying something as she has acute watch blindness.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Thomasr said:


> ^ thats very nice, next on my list, did you get yours direct from the website?


Yes directly from them, into about 8 days to arrive.


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

I've got two limited edition watches from them.

Nice watches for the Price.

IMO design is their strongest asset.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I quite fancy the "Navigator"










The only thing that i dont like is the last line of text on the dial but no one makes a decent priced compressor style watch so i may have to get one anyway


----------



## Coldwarkid (Dec 10, 2012)

I like the look of a lot of these but I've been put off by the Seagull movements. Not because they're Chinese, just because I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Dont be, i have a seagul movement in one of my OWC divers and its as good as the ETA 2824-2 movements i have in a few other pieces.

Technically i dont know the differences but the power reserve is as good just like the time keeping


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

Not all of them have a seagull movement.

For example G.Gerlach Navigator (that one on the picture above)has a NH35A movement from Seiko.

Same as my Tokkotai and similar to it G.Gerlach Orzel 85A.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This diver is on the bay with just over an hour to go 281576455945


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Coldwarkid said:


> I like the look of a lot of these but I've been put off by the Seagull movements. Not because they're Chinese, just because I'm not familiar with them.


Some of the cheap seagull movements are surprisingly nicely decorated as well keeping good time.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Worn and Wound have just published a review of the Navigator here It is handsome!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

scottswatches said:


> Worn and Wound have just published a review of the Navigator here It is handsome!


It would be even more handsome in a 39mm case.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope the review is bad. This read my prove costly


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

mattbeef said:


> I hope the review is bad. This read my prove costly


Sadly, it isn't.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Why oh why did I check this link out.....

why oh why did I ask the polish girl at work to conver the zloty's to pounds for me

why oh why is the navigator so lovely

....why oh why is it my 40th soon ?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Tell me about it!

Can i claim that the date wheel should be the same colour and dial as i want one with the date wheel visible i cant order it.

I know poor excuse


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

badgersdad said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the review is bad. This read my prove costly
> ...


My 40th is approaching too. I'm using this line from the review to put me off at the moment...

"The feel of turning the crown is good, nice and smooth, though I did notice some play in the bezel itself. As I turned it, especially counter-clockwise, I saw the whole bezel shift slightly to the left. Once done turning, itâ€™s hard to tell that it moved. Whether this was just the sample watch or an issue with the design, I donâ€™t know, but it seems like itâ€™s a place for some improvement."

Hoping that's something that might be ironed out. I've just seen from the Gerlach website that you can have it without a date...


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Badcrumble said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > mattbeef said:
> ...


I havent read anything else which would make me anxious about the quality; quite the reverse in fact.I was discussing another compressor style watch with the guy at aevig a couple of weeks ago and he said he was having trouble finding a manufacturer who could deliver what he needed, so I guess there's a technical challenge in getting the inner bezel working nicely. I can't think which other component is peculiar to a compressor. Anyway, this one's top big for me. I'll have to get the rwd-6 instead. Very slightly cheaper.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Peacefrog said:


> http://
> 
> I was bought a Gerlach RWD-6 as a Christmas present from the wife.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arvac (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## windows95 (Dec 16, 2014)

I like their designs, tempted by the Kosmonauta.


----------



## Arvac (Sep 7, 2016)

windows95 said:


> I like their designs, tempted by the Kosmonauta.


 It is so... Eighties!


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

or so last year like this thread ! :laugh: but who does not like white dials ( oh jimbo !) 

deano


----------

